# How Long do they live?



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

What is a normal life span for APBT? I used to have a Chihuahua and she lived for a good 16 years.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think the average life span for pits is 10-12 years. I have heard of a few who lived to be 15 though. I wish they lasted longer


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I believe game bred dogs are in the medium sized dog normal age range, and can live 14+ years, but bullies are in the large breed range, of like 10-12 years.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

My last apbt lived till 14...Had a pit mix and lived 16years..So u just never know


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Mine have all been in the 10-13 year range.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I had a OFRN make it 16, I lost a few to cancer early like at 5 yr. But normally 11-14 in our house. I have two 11 year olds and the look great.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i hope kolby sticks around to see his kids grow up. and kolby and my youngest are PNC's...LOL! that is 'his dog' and he will say it with so much conviction coming from a 3 yr. old. but he will argue his bro's just to get his point across that it is 'his dog'! LOL! i pray he sticks around for the long haul. he is by far one of my best dogs i've every owned and it's a pleasure to be called 'his' as well.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I dread even the thought of that day coming. Tasha has become my best friend next to my wife and the thought of life without her breaks my heart. 
I don't know if I could get another dog after she leaves this earth. 

Sorry to go off on a tangent here but this always seems to lurk in the back of my mind.


----------

